
Machine Learning as Art - tansey
http://wesleytansey.com/machine-learning-as-art/
======
sqrt17
... and the point is?

You can ignore 90% of the machine learning literature, treat the whole thing
as a craft rather than a science and use OPAL/PA-II or an averaged perceptron
(which are closely related with proven 50s and 60s machine learning
technology, but are very well-understood these days), with regularization.

It doesn't necessarily take a PhD to realize that, but fortunately (for me)
you'll need a PhD to convincingly sell that point to non-machine learning
people.

